
What Is the Value of Browser Diversity? - MindGods
https://daverupert.com/2020/09/the-value-of-browser-diversity/
======
pjmlp
None apparently, with everyone bundling Chrome alongside their application,
just not to bother with cross browser support.

Then they complain about ChromeOS mighty kingdom.

